# Driver's License- Color Blind



## callofduty (Jul 28, 2012)

I saw two closed/old threads on this topic but I would really like some insight into how strict RTA is on the color blind part of the eye test. I went to two optical shops in Dubai today and they both wouldn't sign the form and said I need to go to a hospital and have them sign it, even though the issue is only with Red on green, I can easily distinguish the rest of the patterns. I can also make out the colors of traffic lights and sign boards on the road so I know that shouldn't be an issue.

Now I've heard in a lot of cases the opticians just sign off on the form, however, has anyone been through this before? If so, any tips/suggestions? Any places that go easy on these tests?

Please note this is for a first time (beginner) application. 

Thanks!


----------

